# OFA Prelim X-rays



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I sent in Ike's and Yacky's x-rays in for prelims and just got them back today.

Ike's xrays

OFA Hips Good and Elbows Normal at 13 months










Yacky's x-rays

OFA Hips Good Elbows Normal at 19 months


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Yay! Congrats on the good scores! I'm sure you were anxious while waiting for the results lol


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Woohoo! I hope Denali has those hips.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, I have one more yet to come in. This one will take a bit longer being its an OFA for 2year old.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kathy


----------

